# Just letting everyone know...



## nfallon (Feb 1, 2013)

I am getting my first puppy in the Fall from Robin Huerta. I am so ecstatic and she is already a pleasure to be working with. I cant wait to get the cute little furball. Its 6 months away but it cant come fast enough! So excited!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh it's going to be a l-o-n-g six months.  Congratulations!!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Congratulations! Boy, that's a long ways away, it will give you plenty of time to do your homework before the puppy comes home :wild:


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i always try getting a new pup in the summer, the time should go by quickly.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh, how I envy you!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## nfallon (Feb 1, 2013)

huntergreen said:


> i always try getting a new pup in the summer, the time should go by quickly.


I would try to do that but I'll be staying with my gf's family this summer so idk of they'd condone that or not. I still have a while to ask them though lol


----------



## nfallon (Feb 1, 2013)

Lilie said:


> Oh, how I envy you!!!! Congrats!!


Haha thanks! I can't wait!


----------



## nfallon (Feb 1, 2013)

Bear GSD said:


> Congratulations! Boy, that's a long ways away, it will give you plenty of time to do your homework before the puppy comes home :wild:


That's the only positive aspect I can think of at the moment lol


----------



## nfallon (Feb 1, 2013)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Oh it's going to be a l-o-n-g six months.  Congratulations!!


The anticipation is already killing me!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats! She definitely has some beautiful dogs there!


----------



## Fmiller574 (Jan 13, 2012)

Yay how exciting!!! You definitely went to the right place to get a sound and beautiful puppy! Ive known Robin and Carlos since I was 4 years old and I have learned so much from them! I have the honor in owning my own Huerta Hof dog... Karma von Huerta Hof. She is truly amazing. She is sweet, sound, strong drives, and is pretty. Robin and Carlos only breed to better the GSD. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## nfallon (Feb 1, 2013)

Fmiller574 said:


> Yay how exciting!!! You definitely went to the right place to get a sound and beautiful puppy! Ive known Robin and Carlos since I was 4 years old and I have learned so much from them! I have the honor in owning my own Huerta Hof dog... Karma von Huerta Hof. She is truly amazing. She is sweet, sound, strong drives, and is pretty. Robin and Carlos only breed to better the GSD. CONGRATS!!!


Thanks so much! Yes I'm so excited, happy, and thrilled


----------

